# Cod4 Lag spikes issue



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Whenever I join a new Cod4 server I get some weird lag spikes for about 5min.... They dissapear after 5min as I said, or sometimes shorter or even longer.... Its a problem that I've got lately, but I havnt changed anything on my computer... I'm NOT using wireless so I dont think its a problem at me. I got 24mbit internetconnection.

Would appreciate some help, 

Thanks,

Xee


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Since I cant seem to edit, Im gonna make a reply:

When the lag issue comes my FPS drops down to about 30ish from around 150-200 FPS.


----------



## avrus96 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm getting the same exact problem. These lag spikes show up in the lagometer (/cg_drawlagometer 1) as thin yellow bars that reach the top once every 3 seconds. It ends in about 1 minute for me, and then I can play normally. Only on punkbuster servers, and only after I either changed a few settings or update punkbuster.


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm, Could someone with a answer try and answer to this with any suggestion on how to fix this?

And I always get those spikes, not only after changing any settings.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Opening ports may fix the lag. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

I've already opened the port 28960 but it didnt work.

I have a Netgear WPN824v2 Router, and a Im not really sure bout that modem, Zyxel I think


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you tried another game to test for lag spikes? Does this only occur when you play online?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Also, was the port open in the router? Your Zxyel modem may also be functioning as a router, called a modem/router combo. Go the status page of the WPN824, and check the WAN/Internet IP that is listed. Then go to www.portforward.com and check the external IP address that is listed there. Are the 2 IP addresses the same or different?


----------



## avrus96 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well the reason this is happening is that the image your system is rendering and the server's are out of sync. Each time it hiccups, you see a yellow line in the lagometer, telling you this. It could *possibly* be a client-side hardware problem, but so many people are experiencing the same problem that many are sure it has to do with the latest punkbuster update. After submitting a ticket, I got the response:

_07/27/2009 16:52:45 - "Glenn C"	
Note #2: We are aware of the issue and working to resolve it as quickly as possible._

Well, I guess we can just wait for the next update :/


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> Also, was the port open in the router? Your Zxyel modem may also be functioning as a router, called a modem/router combo. Go the status page of the WPN824, and check the WAN/Internet IP that is listed. Then go to www.portforward.com and check the external IP address that is listed there. Are the 2 IP addresses the same or different?


Well, I've open ports for other games too, like Warcraft 3, and it works fine without even bothering bout the Zyxel modem.
And the two IP's are the same on my routers status page and my external IP on Portforward.



SteveHomoki said:


> Have you tried another game to test for lag spikes? Does this only occur when you play online?


It only occurs when playing online and its only in Cod4, and it started the last month.


----------

